# Door Seals And The Big Freeze



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

So what's everybody's product of choice to stop the doors sticking to the seals?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

using gummi pflege at the moment

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/einszett-rubber-care-gummi-pflege-100ml-760-p.asp


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

How well does it work? My drivers door was frozen solid the other day. I have had it lying around since last year but never tryed it.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Thin line of Vaseline sorts cold sticky doors out


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Aerospace 303 works for me


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Thin line of Vaseline sorts cold sticky doors out


But with the petroleum in it, it will eat your rubbers :wave:


----------



## F35 (Oct 26, 2009)

Very actual for our winter (-25-35 tonight)... I use Leatherique prestine clean and silicon-spray. Dreaming of webasto...))


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

GoodFella33 said:


> using gummi pflege at the moment
> 
> http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/einszett-rubber-care-gummi-pflege-100ml-760-p.asp


same here.....door still froze shut though in approx -10


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> same here.....door still froze shut though in approx -10


i apllied some yesterday to the van as day before the doors were very hard to open not as bad today but not perfect

has anyone tried

Wurth Rubber-Fit Car Rubber Seal Conditioner and Protectant might be worth a shot


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Have to say that gummi pflege never seems to stop my seals sticking but i use it none the less to feed the seals...


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I find just giving them a going over in silicone spray once a week is the best bet. It does work but you have to keep applying it so it acts like a mold release agent.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Meguiar's All Season Dressing is great for this. 

It's been about minus 10 up here and seems to be doing fine at that.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Swissvax Seal Feed is also meant to prevent freezing. I have some to feed my seals with but haven't done it yet:wall:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Spuj said:


> Swissvax Seal Feed is also meant to prevent freezing. I have some to feed my seals with but haven't done it yet:wall:


We stock that too - and like you I haven't tried it on my jeep yet!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I just leave my doors open, I live in Paisley after all, a very safe and friendly town.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wd 40.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

woodym3 said:


> Wd 40.


WD40 will rot the seals over time


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

groundnut oil


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Surely this is time for some product experimentation??

Find the a product that has an unknown second use: stops doors freezing to the seals.


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

I must admit I nearly gave up getting in to mine yesterday, it was all frozen SOLID


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm using gummi pflege at the moment as well and not had any problems yet even with temps around -9.
Also had good results before with AG Bumper Care.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Surprised no-one has mentioned this yet and although this may not be the best-looking method; the best seal preserver is....TALCUM POWDER..! I am not just saying this, it is practised by Porsche & BMW but will not dry them out or freeze and therefore not stick to your door...apply a water based dressing like the Gummi PFlege then put a bit of talcum powder on some rag like t-shirt then wipe around the door seal (obviously let the gummi properly dry so it doesnt mix) try it and you don't even have to thank me..!


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok where do I get gummy from today
Halfrauds????


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You would be struggling to get it today uness there is a supplier near you.
Where are you based?
Old trick I used for years on my own cars was vaseline of all things.


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Vaseline, thought someone here said it can damage seals?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

cracker666 said:


> Vaseline, thought someone here said it can damage seals?


Apparently, due to petroleum in the vaseline it will damge or persih the seals but tbh, a lot of trim gels have petroleum in them.
Never seen any issues personally.
One of my cars I had 3 years and did this every year, no issues what so ever.


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok can try it with 2 of the 3 cars then
Cheap fix


----------



## Hexa-dB (Nov 26, 2010)

When I had a Honda CRX (Del Sol shape with removeable roof) a lot of forum users would recommend Silicone Grease to 'feed' rubber seals. Maplin used to do a tube of silicone grease quite cheaply but I can only see the spray on there now. Apparently places that sell scuba diving gear sell it too.

Be sure to use the silicone grease and not the adhesive sealant that they sell though! 

(my first post here - hope it was useful!)


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

I've used Vaseline on all my cars, never yet had a problem with it destroying the rubber.
If this worries anyone, try the Intensive Care, I believe this is petroleum free.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gummi doesnt work sadly well not for me but i still use it as it keeps the seals supple and looking black.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

What if you coated your seals in the CG NLT stuff, and then put vaseline over the top?

That might protect the seals from the vaseline, but the vaseline stops the doors sticking.

I'm going to try this. Wife had to climb in the passenger door last night to get to the drivers seat.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Gummi PFlege and Swissvax Seal Feed both do a good job


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm using Silicone Grease got a 1kg tin and it's lasted for years it's a perfect multi purpose grease. it's been down to -12 recently and the rubbers - door frame was greased over 8 weeks ago


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

I find fish goes down a treat.


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

my door froze well shut, applied some silicon spray and its helped, I say helped as it still a little sticky.


----------

